# Tree Saw ATSS-HTPS25



## jeff phillips (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone use or know about these tree pole saws? They appear good quality on the company site but I have not seen one.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 5, 2018)

They are basically Fred Marvin's budget saws with an aluminum pole instead of a fiberglass one. 

You'd be better off buying a genuine Fred Marvin pole and ask them to fit a Silky saw or, if you don't want to spend too much money, buy a segments pole from a local hardware store and fit a Kanzawa saw. Yes, there are better saws out there, but not many, and the price is just about right for any pocketbook.


----------



## MikeInMiami (May 3, 2018)

I am a DYI and bought the 33' saw to take off palm seed pods from tall palms (36' straight up to the pods).
It worked and i am glad that i bought the saw since there are no other options other than calling a tree crew or dealing with thousands of palm nuts - 

BUT...
I'm a pretty strong guy, but with all 6 sections it was impossible for me to get the saw upright from the ground due to the leverage.
I was able to prop it up on a smaller palm and assemble the sections in a more upright position; it must come down the same way.

Moving the saw to the pods required concentration to keep the saw, wobbling, straight up. If you lost control, after 20 degrees or so, it was coming down wherever it was headed, all 33 feet of it.
Fortunately the blade is very flexible and did not permanently bend the few times it fell while i learning.
So with great care i was able to get all the pods 

I have a 21' Silky that is way easier to handle, quite a difference 7lbs and 12' make... But the Silky does not reach.
Four sections on the ATSS, 21', is manageable too but no comparison, not even close.

It was tough to get the pods at 36', it would have been impossible to get a limb. Even if you could, you'd be right under it with no way to run except by letting the saw fall where it might.
At lower heights, sawing would probably work well enough - But when the limb cuts thru, the saw is going to come down with it due to the leverage.

Gloves were included; now i know why- 
I wish that i had worn them when i first assembled the saw - I got a minor thumb slice on the sharp edge of one of the tubes...

All said, i doubt that any saw can reach this high any better - It meets my DIY needs for Palm pods...


----------

